# Shelby's surgery was a success.



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Our little beauty Shelby (rescue) had her surgery today.
Elbow dysplasia, and a spay all in one day. 
She had to spend the night at the vet, and it is strange to not have my little shadow close by. 
If I did not own Klaus, this little darling would not be leaving here.
Wish her well tonight, as I am sure she is wondering what is going on.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

ahhhh Paula i am wishing your angel lots of love and luck and as sick as bearla is feeling she says to send her love. Your baby laying there sleeping looks like bearla! what a gorgeous angel!
did you say she was leaving? i wouldnt be able to do it, lol, but then i wouldnt be able to give up any GSD, i guess that is why i dont breed or rescue right now. at least not until i find a farm large enough


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Oh Paula, she is too cute! I hope things go well for her. Keep us posted!


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

That picture of Shelby epitomizes (for me) the softness and the sweetness of German shepherds that people who don't know this breed don't see. What an adorable looking and beautiful little girl she is.
I hope she has a good rest and forgets all the pain.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

She is so beautiful. Glad to hear her surgery went well. Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Shelby is so cute! Im happy that her surgery went well. Sending lots of hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a sweet little girl!







Cassidy had her spay and ED surgeries at the same time too. We were supposed to keep her quiet for 6 weeks. Three days later she was jumping up onto the window seat - couldn't even keep her down for 6 *days*.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Best of luck


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Shelby is home now. 
She is really going to hate the long crate time. 
She is sporting a beautiful purple cast. 
Thank you, for your well wishes for her. 
She is now one step closer to being able to find her new, and forever home. 
I will post her new picture soon.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Shelby is a beautiful girl and looks so comfy on her bed. I hope she is doing well and has a speedy recovery!


----------

